# What would you price these at?



## saramark (Nov 2, 2004)

My dad makes these puzzles and ornaments. He is recently retired, but doesn't seem to think people would buy them. Let me know what you think people would pay for these. They are cut by hand with his scroll saw.

Here is the link. http://picasaweb.google.com/cowperthwaitefamily/DadSPuzzlesAndOrnaments
Thanks for any input.

Mark


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

saramark said:


> My dad makes these puzzles and ornaments. He is recently retired, but doesn't seem to think people would buy them. Let me know what you think people would pay for these. They are cut by hand with his scroll saw.
> 
> Here is the link. http://picasaweb.google.com/cowperthwaitefamily/DadSPuzzlesAndOrnaments
> Thanks for any input.
> ...


They're awesome! I'm sure that many people would love to buy them (especially the HT crowd). 

I would say, for the more simple puzzles such as the frog, cat, etc. that he could charge something like $6.99 and for the much larger ones, like the bear or ark, something like $9.99. 

If you could find a nice upscale boutique or gift shop, you could wholesale them for just a few dollar less and not have to deal with the whole sales issues. Here in the Branson area, there are stores that specialize in "old time" toys and such which would, I think be quite interested in wooden puzzles like these. 

donsgal


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

I have seen similar items for sale at the farmers market near my brothers house. Sorry but I cannot remember how much they cost. I thought they were great gifts for kids. 

You should probably consider the type of wood used as well as more detail = higher price.


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

With all the problems with toy recalls I think many people would by these.

Also many churches would like the Noah's Ark for their nurserys.

In comparison with the toy boutiques the ark should be priced at $15-- large puzzles $12--- small puzzles $10 and I think that many buy in USA type customers would gladly pay these prices.

The key is to not undersell your products and these are great.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Great puzzles  I do some saw work, and it takes a good steady hand and TIME. 

I like them as is, and would agree with the $7.00 ish range. 

I have a couple of ideas for making them a bit "stronger" and for different markets that he could consider:
1) add a contoured form that they'll fit into so it's a puzzle little kids could do easily (and the pieces are contained). like...a rounded corner rectangle, with a cutout that is made from the outline of the puzzle. same depth as the puzzle. that cutout piece is glued up to a solid back piece.

2)make them from thicker lumber. set them so they'll sit upright on a desk. I've purchased puzzle rocking horse ($25), puzzle santa ($30), and a puzzle House ($30). the rocking horse was for me, Santa was for a friend's office desk, and the House was for another friend (he put it in his office, too). 

You have to find an outlet for the sales tho. LOTS of sales at an art fair. or a farmer's market type thing (if they'll allow crafts)

The boutique idea is great too. oooooh, and a "children's store". don't know about the area you're in, but we have a number of small stores JUST for small kids' stuff. mainly clothes. I'd think it would be a great addition to their sales. (when you sell thru a boutique or store you will probably have to keep in depth records tho..sales tax, sales and cost of making, etc.)

We also have some big "farm markets"...produce from the farm, most with petting farms. They sell produce, but also jams/jellies, candies, pies, and the biggest in the area has a toy section..handmade old fashioned toys. so...there's a market out there!

at any rate...they're VERY cool.


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

They are wonderful! And in this day of buyer beware toy purchases these are great gifts. 

I hope your Dad finds lots of willing buyers. I have no idea what he might charge. 

I would suggest that he find a high end toy store in the area that is aware of the toy problem from China and over seas. He may be able to sell right to the toy store. 

Tell him they are just lovely.


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

These are great.I've marked the site for my two grandchildren's March birthdays.These would be great for both of them.Where is he located? I have an ornament -a santa with a wire with wooden socks on it.You put grandkids names on the socks.Now I can't find anyone who makes extra socks.Here's a picture of it.


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

i would easily pay 15 for the larger ones.
not sure what to price the smaller


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Google wood puzzles and see what others are charging for thier work.
for example.......................http://www.woodpuzzles.com/puzzles.html


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I think those puzzles are wonderful! I agree that stores (consignment shops, boutiques, arts and crafts fairs) would be happy to stock them now that so many people don't want to buy things made in China. Good luck!


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

Didn't buy from China this year and have tried hard not to in the past. I would GLADLY buy made in the USA!! I am one who would also buy from the little guy. 

BTW- these puzzles are amazing.


----------



## saramark (Nov 2, 2004)

I updated the pics today with a koala puzzle and some ornaments. The ornaments come in any of 10 different animals. Thanks for all the input.

Mark


----------



## simplefarmgirl (Mar 31, 2006)

Does he have a pig puzzle,, I'd buy one,, of a pig


----------



## rainbowshades (Sep 26, 2005)

They are great! - Any chance he can make a sheep puzzle. I would think that $7.00 ish for the small and $15.00 for the larger ones seem reasonable. 

www.etsy.com has homemade items, might help give you an idea for pricing.


----------



## Goatguy (Aug 23, 2007)

I disagree with the $7 range. Those are very beautiful puzzles and I think people would be able to spend a lot more on them than that. I could EASILY see the noah's ark puzzle going for $30 or more. Especially if it was at a craft show at a church. Craft shows are expensive, but it makes sense, the stuff takes time and talent to make. IF that ark puzzle took say.... 3 hours to make, there is NO way you could sell it for $7, or $15 for that matter, when you factor in the cost of materials. 

My Vote, $30 for the big items, $15-20 for the little items. Remember people, These are hand made and stained in the USA, Its not like its some cheap plastic, lead painted piece of chinese junk, People would definitely pay money for it.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Mark, the puzzles are beautiful! I do rough scrollsaw work, but nothing like your dad does, wow! I do more work like charliesbugs posted (btw charliesbug, if you haven't received an offer yet, I can cut extra socks for you, you'll just have to trace a sock and send me that and the wood thickness.)

I went to South Africa in 2005 for my dad's funeral. When I was there I bought this puzzle for my youngest daughter:










It is about 13" x 8.5". The pieces are stained with various colors, not painted.

It cost me R60 back then, which was about equivalent to $10. My kids all love and play with this puzzle, even my 13 year old DD.

Your dad's puzzles are really beautiful, please let us all know if your dad starts selling them.


----------



## unregistered6474 (Apr 21, 2003)

Take a look at this seller on etsy: 
http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5091554


He has a 2-month waiting list, which indicates to me that you could probably even price them a little higher than his. People want immediate gratification.


----------

